# How bumpy should this car be?



## matty12 (Jun 4, 2017)

Standard suspension (I assume) and 18inch wheels.

The car feels quite bumpy on normal roads. I was even driving down the east lancs the other day, which is just a long straight road with stretches of 60 mph and it just didn't feel right.

The rear left tyre was at 18 air pressure, so I checked all the types and put them at 32 front and 28 back, but the car still feels bumpy.

Should I just get used to it? other than the bumpiness it is a dream to drive.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Which TT? 
TT / TTS / TTRS ?

Magride or not?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Is this a new car you've got ? if so it might be an idea to see if the dealer has left the transport blocks in situ.

I fail to see how it's a dream to drive if feels bumpy on a smooth road,dunno perhaps I expect more...


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Guess depends on what you have come from.

It's not going to float over bumps, you are going to feel them but like said before if its a smooth road then something might not be right.

So if its a quick hard bump so to speak, no bouncing around then its normal for a stiffer suspension.

More worried that it was driven with a PSi of 18


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

What was you last car? Would be good to know what you are comparing it to.

We had a Clio 197 renaultsport before this car with the extra cup track suspension. I was expecting the TT to feel smooth in comparison to that but in truth with 19" it feels just about a firm over rough roads, possibly firmer. Big difference is the TT does not rattle itself to pieces like the Clio did!


----------



## matty12 (Jun 4, 2017)

Sorry. The car is the one in the sig. TT ultra tdi.

Im going to check the tyre pressure again tomorrow just to see if its kept the same. I've come from a Peugeot 206 2003.

The bumps do feel quite short and snappy, like the tinniest indent in the road will make it feel like a bump, where as in the 206 im sure I didn't even feel things like that. Will test both tomorrow.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

S-Line suspension is quite firm, always has been. I don't think it's hard, apparently lots do.

Get used to it, embrace it and enoy the handling 8)

p.s As someone noted above you should check for the suspension packers, they will screw up the handling if they're still in place.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

He says it's a sport model so the car wont have the sline suspension and he has the small wheels or big rubber.
It should be very placid, but that's a subjective comment. based on where you've come from I would expect a difference. Not much chance of packers on a 3-4 yo car. It could be after market junk however fitted by a previous owner maybe, so I would have it looked at if you're not happy. Was it from A main dealers?

Pretty much impossible for us to provide a feeling, maybe compare to other models at a dealer to give you come additional context.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> He says it's a sport model so the car wont have the sline suspension and he has the small wheels or big rubber.
> It should be very placid, but that's a subjective comment. based on where you've come from I would expect a difference. Not much chance of packers on a 3-4 yo car. It could be after market junk however fitted by a previous owner maybe, so I would have it looked at if you're not happy. Was it from A main dealers?
> 
> Pretty much impossible for us to provide a feeling, maybe compare to other models at a dealer to give you come additional context.


I wouldn't be at all surprised at packers left in that long tbh. Despite numerous bulletins, they're still leaving them in plenty of VWs :lol:

As for the suspension issue, if it's not crappy replacements as you say it has to be an issue of expectation vs reality. I took a TTS on 20s for a test drive before I ordered mine, now I don't mind rock hard suspension and I was very surprised to find it wasn't, even in dynamic. I guess if I got into the car in question it'd feel like an old worn sofa to me!


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Ben-S said:


> What was you last car? Would be good to know what you are comparing it to.
> 
> We had a Clio 197 renaultsport before this car with the extra cup track suspension. I was expecting the TT to feel smooth in comparison to that but in truth with 19" it feels just about a firm over rough roads, possibly firmer. Big difference is the TT does not rattle itself to pieces like the Clio did!


My previous car was a Porsche Boxster 2.8 PDK. I have to say that my 2017 Mk3 TT 2.0 S-line Roadster is like floating on air compared to the Porsche. It grips and corners just as well but manages UK road surfaces much much better.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

As already said, check that the blocks chucks pucks (many names for them) have been removed from the coil springs as they are often left in at PDI by incompetent techs. Happened to a mate with new Golf R. Google will show you what to look for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

